

How a powerful opensource community helped us win a contest in just 5 days - tipiwi
http://blog.exoplatform.com/en/2014/04/07/win-thank-exo-tribe-rocks?utm_campaign=bitnami&utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews&utm_content=Julie

======
bmestrallet
Really cool to see how our Java developers all took this action to support
their open source ESN of choice

------
fdrouet
Happy to see that a community can mobilize itself to support the software that
she chose!

------
plamarque
A stunning demonstration of the benefits of building a culture of
contribution.

